# Gun laws in the US, state by state.



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

A good part of why I live where I do. I love SC! 

Gun laws in the US, state by state ? interactive | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

The biggest problem is traveling. I to am from SC. We recently went to IL to see the Cubs play before going to St. Louis and a wedding in lower MO. Because of the laws in IL (as dangerous as Juarez Mexico) I did not take a gun. My wife pointed out I routine went to Juarez with no gun. I pointed out she wasn't with me.

In my opinion as long as I was not lingering in another state for more than two weeks I should be able to carry per my state laws. The commerce clause has been stretched much more in other ways. I know that flies in the face of states rights.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> The biggest problem is traveling. I to am from SC. We recently went to IL to see the Cubs play before going to St. Louis and a wedding in lower MO. Because of the laws in IL (as dangerous as Juarez Mexico) I did not take a gun. My wife pointed out I routine went to Juarez with no gun. I pointed out she wasn't with me.
> 
> In my opinion as long as I was not lingering in another state for more than two weeks I should be able to carry per my state laws. The commerce clause has been stretched much more in other ways. I know that flies in the face of states rights.


I'm sure SC is a great state to live in, but when it comes to reciprocity agreements with other states, it's not very friendly to the rest of us. I can travel from Pennsylvania to Florida and out to Texas with a single permit&#8230; with the sole exception of the state of South Carolina (where my daughter lives). I wish they'd fix that.


----------



## RShultz210 (Jul 23, 2013)

Gun Laws State by State. --:smile:
Excellent. I took a lot of statistics when I went to Chattanooga State Tech, and this is one of best and clearest displays of data that I have seen in many moons. This took some work.


----------

